# The Professor herfs in Federal Way!



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

In the planning stages of a herf to honor a visiting dignitary, The Professor!
Thinking about a backyard herf with a BBQ the week of the 11th of August or close to that time. Need to get an estimated head count for a week nite herf in my backyard......BBQ and drinks plus PLENTY of stogies....post up your available days and interest in participating. Most likely will be a pot luck style affair with a croquet tourney.... Also will be doing a troops stix collection too. Who's interested in meeting The Professor and herfing?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Me! Me! Me!

Oh wait ... I *AM* The Professor. :bn

Can't wait to do this I'll get back with more specific availability soon. I'm leaning toward Tuesday (the 12th) at the moment. 

Can't wait to herf with folks in my old back yard!!!!!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm there, brotha.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Me! Me! Me!
> 
> Oh wait ... I *AM* The Professor. :bn
> 
> ...


Better bring an empty herf-a-dor!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Better bring an empty herf-a-dor!


Ha! Don't even think about it, buster. :bx


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Ha! Don't even think about it, buster. :bx


Shock and awe, Darrel...shock and awe.

:ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Zero's and all herfadors will require inspection at the entrance to the event. No Cremosas *OR* Swisher Sweets will be allowed inside.:cb


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Zero's and all herfadors will require inspection at the entrance to the event. No Cremosas *OR* Swisher Sweets will be allowed inside.:cb


Well that sucks. I guess I'll have to pack a bunch of poo instead.  I think I can fit about 90 cigars in the Zero. :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Me! Me! Me!
> 
> Oh wait ... I *AM* The Professor. :bn


what a db...:r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Stumptowners are encouraged to attend.....even though you are having your own " Roast the Dokk" herf......:ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmm, I might have to make a trip up north for this one! How's the fishing in August, Charlie? :chk


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

The king run is just starting so by August things should be in full swing!:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Thinking bbq burgers and bbq salmon for main course and need some input on side dishes you guys....Also gonn be a bring 5 for the Troops collection site! I know you all wanna support the troops.... and herf with a legend, The Professor!:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Thinking bbq burgers and bbq salmon for main course and need some input on side dishes you guys....Also gonn be a bring 5 for the Troops collection site! I know you all wanna support the troops.... and herf with a legend, The Professor!:ss


I don't know about being a legend; but I *am* looking forward to herfing.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

bumpage to see who needs to herf with The Professor.......:ss


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

POOP, Double POOP, Triple Dog POOP!

I am not even close to being able to make it near these dates. Crap.

Charlie, doesn't look like it would work anyway, but I know before I thought the 10th would work, but that got cooked too.

I will keep checking in here though, mainly just to torture myself really.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

How about we finalize a date. Tuesday the 12th???


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Sounds great! Now I need to work up a menu for the festivities.....:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Sounds great! Now I need to work up a menu for the festivities.....:tu


We're gonna catch the Salmon earlier in the day, right?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

The Professor said:


> We're gonna catch the Salmon earlier in the day, right?


thats the plan Stan! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

so far it's :

The Professor
Fishbeadtwo and wife
Garry N and Linda {from PNW Herfers}
Richard W and Barbara from {PNW}
Lenguamor ? aka Lost Patrol of 1


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I've got a job interview tomorrow, so new schedule (I hope) pending, I might be able to go, if you'll have me. I've still never managed to make a herf here, and Federal way's only about a half-hour away. I'll chime back in tomorrow after the interview.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bump! :tu Can't wait to herf with y'all. Where the heck are the Puyallup and Tacoma boys? Zoom?????


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Ken is currently on MIA status as well as a couple of others.....don't worry Dokk, there will be plenty of botls to herf with...:ss


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I had to bump that interview to tomorrow(Monday 8/4) so I should know if I'll be available tomorrow evening.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Billy Cigars says he's coming and will recruit Pampero....


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> so far it's :
> 
> The Professor
> Fishbeadtwo and wife
> ...


adding:
Billy Cigars
Pampero ?
Steve A{PNW Herf} ?
Zoomschwortz
any any other BOTLS in the area.......come one, come all and herf, drink, eat, tell stories and what ever else we can do short of getting tossed in jail....:chk


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Jail......

Tossed.....

Hey, speaking of Salads :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

any kind you care to bring friend! any word on Pampero?


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Bump! :tu Can't wait to herf with y'all. Where the heck are the Puyallup and Tacoma boys? Zoom?????


I will be missing this one, but I will be representing Puyallup/Tacoma proudly on Saturday.:tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Bump! :tu Can't wait to herf with y'all. Where the heck are the Puyallup and Tacoma boys? Zoom?????


I was planning on being there, but last night I found out my wife will be going in for surgery on Tuesday.

I still want to be there, but will need to see how my wife is doing before I will know for sure if I can make it.

When it rains, it pours:hn

Take care.
Ken


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I was planning on being there, but last night I found out my wife will be going in for surgery on Tuesday.


You'll both be in my thoughts on Tuesday, Ken. I'll try to give you a call late on Tuesday afternoon to see how everything went.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> You'll both be in my thoughts on Tuesday, Ken. I'll try to give you a call late on Tuesday afternoon to see how everything went.


Thanks Mark.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

back in town and in the final planning stages.....need a good head count please.......


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Hope you guys have a great day fishing and herfing! Dont forget to post us some pics!:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Hope you guys have a great day fishing and herfing! Dont forget to post us some pics!:tu


the timing is good on the fishing and unlike the rules from Stumptown/Vegas, there will be "some" pics of the fishing and herfing action. there will be "some" editing of course.....:bn


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm there. :ss


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll know after tomorrow. First day at the new job, so I'll be getting my schedule. I'll keep y'all posted, and I certainly hope to be able to make it with a few sticks for the troops.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Since the polycephaly has started to emerge in my transformation from man to hydra, I'll be there with multiple heads but only one body. So if you want a "head count," put me down for 3; if you want a "body count," put me down for one (but even that is half horse and half man).



I should probably call you today or something, too.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Since the polycephaly has started to emerge in my transformation from man to hydra, I'll be there with multiple heads but only one body. So if you want a "head count," put me down for 3; if you want a "body count," put me down for one (but even that is *half horse and half man*).
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably call you today or something, too.


 Please *do not*, repeat *do not* tell me more about this comment about your body being half man and half horse.....

so far it's

Dokk
Fishbeadtwo and wife
Jim and wife
Richard and wife
Gary and Linda
Steve A and maybe his wife
Joe aka Lost 1 man patrol
Billy Cigars
Pampero?
Sanitariumite?
PapaJohn67?
Coffeemonkey? or is he still MIA..........:BS
Zoomschwortz if his wife is doing good....(sending good vibes you way Ken)

note please

planning on lighting up around 4pm or so, depending on how tired The professor is from getting up early to salmon fish...:r

herf menu has changed from bbq to spaghetti/bread/salad in the interest of ease of operation and multiple stomach/hunger clocks in operation....will have beer in the cooler but if you want something stronger.....feel free to bring it!

oh yeah, I'll be collecting stix for troops if anyone cares to bring "smokeable" stix to send to the service people in harms way....last minute people are welcome too! pm for address or details


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Since the polycephaly has started to emerge in my transformation from man to hydra, I'll be there with multiple heads but only one body. So if you want a "head count," put me down for 3; if you want a "body count," put me down for one (but even that is half horse and half man).
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably call you today or something, too.


Sweet. That means you can puff three cigars at the same time.

:ss :ss :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Sweet. That means you can puff three cigars at the same time.
> 
> :ss :ss :ss


Nub Culebra???


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Sweet. That means you can puff three cigars at the same time.
> 
> :ss :ss :ss


:r

I'll do my best. :tu


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Since the polycephaly has started to emerge in my transformation from man to hydra, I'll be there with multiple heads but only one body. So if you want a "head count," put me down for 3; if you want a "body count," put me down for one (but even that is half horse and half man).


Have you seen his face? I think I know which half is horse.

(hint- it's everything *ABOVE* the waist)

:r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Dokk the fish wanna be killer has a pm....


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Crap, wish I could make this one. Am in Vegas working though. Had fun at the Stumptown Herf even though I was fried. Great crew down there. Mark is the host with the most for sure.

Charlie, fish on next week, I am open Tuesday, will call you this weekend when I get home.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Charlie

You and the folks have a great time today!!

BTW...got my package today.......look yummy. :tu

And did not know if you knew it yet but Brent's moving back to NM.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry you won't be able to make it, John.

A successful day out on the water with Charlie -- caught a beautiful 11 pound King Salmon. :dr:dr:dr










This will be eaten before I leave the state. :tu

Thanks for a great day, Charlie!!!!! Off to the gym before heading up to Federal Way tonight. :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Dokk the fish wanna be killer has a pm....


"wanna be"??? I think we DID, sir.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn bro, that is one helluva fish! I'm not going to be able to make it tonight. I need to take my little sister to go get her Food Handler's Permit for her first job. Have a good time to all who can make it!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Sorry you won't be able to make it, John.
> 
> A successful day out on the water with Charlie -- caught a beautiful 11 pound King Salmon. :dr:dr:dr
> 
> ...


Nice catch, Darrel! What kind of rig did you use to catch it?

After spending time vacationing with my dad and fishing, I want to start it out here but I don't have the slightest clue about fishing in Oregon. So yeah, consider me offically jealous!

:tu


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

The Professor said:


>


W000T! Nice little spawner! Think I'll stop at the store tonight for some. Mmmmm... poached in light sweet lemon butter, fresh parsley, s & p, summer squash risotto on baby spinach, Ste Michelle riesling, OH yeah... :dr

Butt yer still a dawg!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

BTW.. Darrel.. did you go fishing in a "dress" shirt? Geez man, do you ever relax?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

The fish like it when you dress up.

Nice fish, dokk!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice fish, D. BBQ it stuffed with onions and lemon :dr


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Nice fish, D. BBQ it stuffed with onions and lemon :dr


come fish Mark......


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> come fish Mark......


I had a client >this< close to paying me to come up this afternoon for meetings tomorrow, Charlie. I'm too efficient though and we don't have to meet 

But when I get a chance, I'd love to come up and get sea sick with ya! :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

have a great time all 

----------------
Now playing: Fastway - After Midnight
via FoxyTunes


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice "Dinner-size" fish. Perfect for the BBQ. I second the motion to stuff with lemon and onion! Wrap in foil and cook for an hour on the Q!:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> BTW.. Darrel.. did you go fishing in a "dress" shirt? Geez man, do you ever relax?


That's hardly a dress shirt; but I didn't have any t-shirts that weren't wrinkly. :r:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> That's hardly a dress shirt; but I didn't have any t-shirts that weren't wrinkly. :r:r:r


I'm sure the fish cared :r

----------------
Now playing: Sam Cooke - I Got A Right To Sing The Blues
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

everybody knows 

think ZZ Top here.....

"every fish is crazy for a sharp dressed man"!.....


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I'm sure the fish cared :r


Yeah, the Prof really didnt' catch that fish. It jumped in the boat trying to kiss him.

:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jquirit said:


> Yeah, the Prof really didnt' catch that fish. It jumped in the boat trying to kiss him.
> 
> :r


:r that explains the smile


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice fish!! 

Charlie always finds the fish!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Well the partys over and had a super great time! Huge thanks to all who came and welcomed the Professor. A huge thanks to Dokk for making it a very special time and the best herf I have yet to be at... Did I mention Dokk put on a Sig II clinic that was to die for?!!!!!!!!! I have a nic buzz that will probably last for a week! Great time was had and if any of you ever get the chance to be "schooled" by the Professor, do not miss the chance for it will be a memorable experience! Safe travels Dokk and will be looking forward to when our paths next cross!:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Just got back ... got lost on the way home. :r Had an awesome time with Charlie and the fam & friends. Did he ever mention that he has a "wonder dog"? He does. :tu

Thanks for showing me a GREAT day, brother!!!!!  :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

the company and cigars were stellar! Glad you had a great day friend. Look forward to next year..maybe we can do a 2 day fish trip if we take Dokk MRS:tu.........


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> the company and cigars were stellar! Glad you had a great day friend. Look forward to next year..maybe we can do a 2 day fish trip if we take Dokk MRS:tu.........


Hey ... you need to go to bed! :r:r:r 4:45am is gonna come awefully quick.  

Seriously, though, it was a great time. The company was key ... cigars are just a bonus.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Had a great time. Good to meet you Dokk, and thanks for the SigII clinic!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm ready to go fishing, Charlie:tu

So what was the consensus on the Sig II comparison? To age or not to age?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Sounds like everyone had a great time, wish I could have been there.

Have a great week
Ken


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Sounds like everyone had a great time, wish I could have been there.


Hope all went well yesterday, Ken.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Hope all went well yesterday, Ken.


Thanks Mark,

After the injected pain meds wore off, my wife discovered a whole new level of pain that the pills just don't take away.

I'm at home today taking care of her. She should be doing better tomorrow.

Take care.
Ken


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> I'm ready to go fishing, Charlie:tu
> 
> So what was the consensus on the Sig II comparison? To age or not to age?


Always to age, yes. But in terms of which smokes better from 2007, the cab version beat out the tubo in all peoples' opinions. I've gotta say that I was pretty darned impressed with the one we smoked. Of course, the 97 was WAY better. 

Thanks again, Charlie, for everything!!!!! :tu

It's on like Donkey Kong, I guess. :tg :r

PS, hope the wife is better Ken.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> Always to age, yes. But in terms of which smokes better from 2007, the cab version beat out the tubo in all peoples' opinions. I've gotta say that I was pretty darned impressed with the one we smoked. Of course, the 97 was WAY better.
> 
> Thanks again, Charlie, for everything!!!!! :tu
> 
> ...


I'm surprised, was there any alcohol involved?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

BigVito said:


> I'm surprised, was there any alcohol involved?


only minimal amounts Perry, there were clinic "guidelines" to follow to ensure unbiased opinions.....:BS Just kidding, we drank a few beers but everyone was pretty clear on the taste test clinic. The 97 was absolutely fantastic! I'll be hunting some of those down this afternoon.......:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> only minimal amounts Perry, there were clinic "guidelines" to follow to ensure unbiased opinions.....:BS Just kidding, we drank a few beers but everyone was pretty clear on the taste test clinic. The 97 was absolutely fantastic! I'll be hunting some of those down this afternoon.......:ss


I found in my limited experience the tubo was better then the cab.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

The herf crowd was pretty clear on its opinion.......AND everyone felt the 97 was outstanding! Pics coming soon......


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The 97 was head and shoulders above the others. And in this case, the cab sample was clearly better than the Tubo - fuller, rounder flavors.

The company was fantastic, the host and hostess were flawless and it was a terrific time. Thanks for having us all, Charlie and Cindy!

PS: Mark, if we do get to go on Charlie's boat, I'll bring the seasickness patches.


----------

